# ontario expo



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for whoever has been to the expo...
does anybody sell amazon tree boas (colourful ones and not the grey ones-red, yellow...)
know approx price range


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah i know a few people you can contact that will hook you up,

Pm me


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

the garden amazon tree boas are also nice snakes, and the price is alot cheaper lol plus if you breed a garden to a garden you can still get reds yellows and any combos


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

gardens are the brownish ones right?

id prefer a red or yellow just since i may want one just as a show species


----------

